# Hughes HDVR2 or Samsung SIR-S4040R?



## drosser (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone have experience with the Samsung's? Is it faster or slower than the Hughes? Any better or worse features?

Thanks!

drosser


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

There are no differences. Please see this.


----------



## schell (Jan 24, 2004)

I had problems with the Samsung unit, it had the loss of color almost every day, dtv shipped me the Hughes, the loss of color problem is 100 times better, but there is no difference in any features, or speed, of the two different brands


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schell _
> *I had problems with the Samsung unit, it had the loss of color almost every day, dtv shipped me the Hughes, the loss of color problem is 100 times better, but there is no difference in any features, or speed, of the two different brands *


There is also no difference in picture quality between a properly working Samsung and a properly working Hughes.

Chris


----------



## mago (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi all,

I purchased a Samsung dvr 4040 and had lock up problems shortly after activating it . Would not obey any commands even after removing power, etc.
Called Samsung and was told that they did not have any parts for replacement as they usually send the units back to Korea.
The tech spoke to a supervisor and told me that they would send me a new 80g in it's place ad they did not have any more 4040s.
Days went by and when I called again, I was told that they did not have any 80gs in stock and would sent me a 4040 second day air. What?

Days went by and I called again and was told that it was shipped ups ground.

This was after 10 phone calls and getting the run around with Samsung.

This is a terrible way to treat a customer.
Their comment was "I agree".

Still no 80g as promised by them

Today the 4040 arrived and it was not a new unit.

This is the last time we will ever deal with these people

Tom


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I have both the Samsung and RCA units and have opened cases on both to change out hard drives. The unit are exactly identical in every way. The only difference is the front faceplate.


----------



## Dobber (Mar 28, 2002)

I used to have the Hughes recorder, but it failed and DTV sent me a Samsung as a replacement. One thing I have noticed is the amount of 'automatic recording' between the two. The old Hughes model used to record the current channel history until you ran out of disc space, or changed the channel. The new Samsung model only records 1/2 hour before deleting or overwriting the content.

I am sure of this bacause I used to always leave the Hughes model on a specific channel, knowing that I could get home and rewind to see the news without having to schedule a recording. With the Samsung, I only get the past 1/2 hour of programming on whatever channel I had it on, so unless I get home within 1/2 hour of the end of the news, I miss it. This is a big glaring difference for me. I suppose it could be an advantage or disadvantage, depending on how you use it.


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

I have both models.

No problems with either of them.

Same features, menus, guide speed, etc. Absolutely no differences between them, other than the Samsung unit is a RID receiver whereas the Hughes is not.


----------



## dukehoops (Jan 1, 2005)

I am a new owner but have an 80 GB Hughes and an 80 GB Samsung. The latter is noticeably faster. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

Sorry to bump this thread, but this is the only one I found with my Samsung SIR-4040R.

DirecTv sent me a refurbished Samsung because my S2 Hughes D-TiVo tuner crapped out. 
The first one they sent me was terrible, it was really slow, and rebooted quite often. Bad HD, I presume, so I got them to send me another replacement.

The first Samsung downloaded and installed a software update, which is when it got really flaky and rebooted often.

My latest Samsung (refurbished again) seems to make the test call okay, but when it tries to download a long update (which I presume is a software upgrade) it fails at preparing data. Do any of you know why it might be failing after about 5 tries?

Also, does anyone know what the most current software is for the Samsung?

Thanks.
Scooter


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

6.2 is what your Samsung should be running. Mine originally came with ver 3.1.1e when it upgraded to 6.2 last year.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

Dkerr24 said:


> 6.2 is what your Samsung should be running. Mine originally came with ver 3.1.1e when it upgraded to 6.2 last year.


Thanks, yeah, mine is still stuck on 3.1.x I'm not exactly sure of the numbers because I'm still at work.

Scooter


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

You could use the Zipper method to upgrade the Samsung to v6.2.

Good luck!
Dale


----------

